# Cold smoke cheese



## iceman6409 (Mar 25, 2018)

Roughly how long to dcold smoke fresh mozzarella.  About 1 pound.  Very soft.  About 30 degrees here.  Using a tube smoker and Perfect Mix pellets by CookinPellets.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2018)

There are a myriad of food borne pathogens that would love to multiply in warm moist cheese...
Try and keep the cheese below 40 deg. F while smoking...   
That may be difficult with the tube smoke generator as it does create a lot of heat...  Do you have a long length of dryer vent duct you can cool the smoke ???  
Or, you can try making dust out of the pellets...  It smokes a LOT cooler than pellets....  
Below is a link on how I make dust....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/

....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 25, 2018)

Depending on how Smokey you want it 2-4 hours. I usually smoke my fresh mozz for 2 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2018)

Mozz will pick up the smoke very quickly.
I would say 2 hours also!
Al


----------



## iceman6409 (Mar 26, 2018)

So an update.  I think I messed up.  Smoked for somewhere between 2-3 hours.  Used a 6 inch tube smoker with pellets in the bottom of an electric bullet shaped smoker.  The electric smoker was NOT on at all.  It was fresh mozzarella.  Very soft.  Maybe 1/2-3/4 pound as I am experimenting.  Finished up with a good yellow color.  Maybe even a little more than I was expecting.  Sliced a little off and found the outside to be maybe a little rubbery for lack of a better term.  Wrapped it in Cling and put in fridge.  Any thoughts or feedback?


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

I've always though Mozzerella was sort of rubbery anyway. :confused:
Try less time. Make a test batch where several pieces are all the same size/volume.
Then pull pieces at set intervals, for different smoke results.
It changes after it rests, tends to mellow.
Just keep trying.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2018)

As stated above Mozzarella is soft and takes on smoke quickly. Try maybe a half hour and taste it. If you need more smoke then go another half hour and taste. Keep going until you reach your desired smoke flavor and texture. Then when you do it again you'll have a good idea of what you like. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> As stated above Mozzarella is soft and takes on smoke quickly. Try maybe a half hour and taste it. If you need more smoke then go another half hour and taste. Keep going until you reach your desired smoke flavor and texture. Then when you do it again you'll have a good idea of what you like.
> 
> Chris



With me, knowing I, in about an Hour and a Half, my smoker would be empty.... :oops:


----------



## mark-ct (Apr 4, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> With me, knowing I, in about an Hour and a Half, my smoker would be empty.... :oops:



Lol, I was going to say that. I would have to buy double the amout because you can't eat just one.


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 30, 2018)

A little late. But I smoked up some mozzarella back in February. Smoked it for about 2.5hrs. 

Just tried it today and couldn't believe how good it was. I've done some others. Swiss, pepper jack,  sharp cheddar, muenster, Monterey jack and tried them all before the mozzarella. 

Sharp cheddar was my favorite. But the mozzarella may be taking over that honor.

Have some more sharp cheddar in the fridge to smoke up. But before I do. I'm going to be getting 2-3lbs more of mozzarella to smoke up with it.


----------

